# Living and working in the U.S. - please help.



## icy-ice (May 2, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a computer programmer who is specialized at software development. With 5 years of professional praxis, I have a lot to offer. It includes software design, implementation, testing, system administration, networking, security, and different kinds of software analysis. I have also some experience with project management and of course working in a team. I almost always match all requirements for Senior Web Developer positions + often some Linux/Unix/Windows System Administration. It is what I've been doing since I started my career. More importantly it is all my life that I dedicate to IT and I would say it's been quite a big success that I made it so far.

All I haven't achieved yet is living and working in the U.S..

I really like American culture. Especially the language and history. It seems my special occupation is my good chance. But the problem is I can't get a decent education here. Without that education, I can't leave fast. A Bachelor's Degree in my special occupation or better is required to be eligible for the visa. Alternatively, I'd need 12 years of praxis. With the degree, it would be just 5 years. I can't get that education because there is neither American College nor American High School here and I cannot stand Czech. There is nothing on earth that I hate more than Computer Science translated from American English to Czech. So I'm stuck here and can't get out. Oh, and I already gained a good level of knowledge from international resources, so that all those technical words and shorts are my everyday bread. But still, I would love to have American education and go not only though a college, but I'd also want to attend an American High School for adults. I am already a bit familiar with your educational system. Nothing is perfect, but I like what I saw in a synopsis, which describes the complete study plan there.

My age is 23. I'm a fast learner, but still very patient and open minded. If there is anything I can do to get in the U.S. before I get 12 years or praxis, I would like to know about it. Thank you for all your suggestions.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

icy-ice said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a computer programmer who is specialized at software development. With 5 years of professional praxis, I have a lot to offer. It includes software design, implementation, testing, system administration, networking, security, and different kinds of software analysis. I have also some experience with project management and of course working in a team. I almost always match all requirements for Senior Web Developer positions + often some Linux/Unix/Windows System Administration. It is what I've been doing since I started my career. More importantly it is all my life that I dedicate to IT and I would say it's been quite a big success that I made it so far.
> 
> ...



The experience-in-lieu-of-qualification loophole is likely to be shut in any forthcoming immigration reform -- it was on the table at the last attempt and due no particular disagreement from either party.

College in the US is going to set you back $$$, which has to be on the table before you start. 

Why not use your EU citizen rights to study elsewhere?


----------



## icy-ice (May 2, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The experience-in-lieu-of-qualification loophole is likely to be shut in any forthcoming immigration reform -- it was on the table at the last attempt and due no particular disagreement from either party.
> 
> College in the US is going to set you back $$$, which has to be on the table before you start.
> 
> Why not use your EU citizen rights to study elsewhere?


Thank you for getting back to me. I would strongly prefer American English for my studies, which is also why I haven't moved to the UK. I've been reconsidering my chances a lot since your reply. If I move to the UK and get a decent English education, I'll be totally eligible for the U.S. work permit. I know this is gonna be a big sacrifice, but no doubt everybody will benefit. I can't think of a faster way unless I want to be in debts for the whole decade plus the upcoming one. If you study in the U.S. via a study visa, you never have a work permit.

Making my way to the States through the UK. Is that it?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

icy-ice said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. I would strongly prefer American English for my studies, which is also why I haven't moved to the UK. I've been reconsidering my chances a lot since your reply. If I move to the UK and get a decent English education, I'll be totally eligible for the U.S. work permit. I know this is gonna be a big sacrifice, but no doubt everybody will benefit. I can't think of a faster way unless I want to be in debts for the whole decade plus the upcoming one. If you study in the U.S. via a study visa, you never have a work permit.
> 
> Making my way to the States through the UK. Is that it?


AE, BE.......I really wouldn't worry about it. Czechs nearly always speak with an accent anyway with all those harsh, almost Germanic, consonants poke their way through. Slovaks are better provided they don't over-palatize -- they can sound pretty neutral in English and be hard to place.

What's wrong with a degree from a Czech institution, anyway? 

Anyway, if you want my assessment....
Sponsorship on the basis of your skills without a degree -- almost impossible
Sponsorship on the basis of your skills with a first degree -- pretty damn difficult
Sponsorship on the basis of your skills without a master's degree -- damn difficult
Sponsorship on the basis of your skills with a PhD -- difficult


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit
Based on what I have seen coming through our office lately I disagree with you to some degree. Yes, without formal degree, very good language skills and hands-on experience in an IT niche OP has no chance. 23 with five years experience being considered IT talent happened in the 80s. All OP has to do is surf specialized job boards such as dice to see what is out there. The current surge of lay offs has created a new wave of free lancers which means top workers at no cost for benefits/termination/visa plus trained in US corporate environment.


----------



## icy-ice (May 2, 2010)

twostep said:


> Fatbrit
> Based on what I have seen coming through our office lately I disagree with you to some degree. Yes, without formal degree, very good language skills and hands-on experience in an IT niche OP has no chance. 23 with five years experience being considered IT talent happened in the 80s. All OP has to do is surf specialized job boards such as dice to see what is out there. The current surge of lay offs has created a new wave of free lancers which means top workers at no cost for benefits/termination/visa plus trained in US corporate environment.


Small businesses are not as affected by the crisis as their larger rivals. While mid-size to large companies are doing lay offs, small businesses are rapidly expanding on their account. At least that's what I see in here.

I wrote I'm with 5 years of professional experience, but I didn't start my career with a blank account. In addition to the above mentioned 5 years, I have over 10 years of freelancing. I've never had a single issue getting a good job. The only issue here is the bureaucratic restriction of the U.S. Work Permit. I wish I could get over it without losing years by studies. We're discussing studies of something that I've already learned in detail and started doing for living professionally five years ago. It takes more knowledge and experience than a typical "IT teacher" from academical grounds has to offer. I'd need an exception here so badly . 

Thanks for sharing your opinions. I'll do what it takes to succeed. See you in the U.S. during the next decade! (and if I'm lucky, maybe even sooner, like if I get in a company, which can relocate me there as a part of their business strategy)


----------



## ueie (May 5, 2010)

I have to agree with most is what is said above.

I wouldn't discount the uni in the eu and then try to move option.
Another option to consider would be to get a job in a large multinational (with or without uni) and then hope to transfer to the US from within.

Without being harsh, I don't think your experience would be what a lot of companies would be looking for if they were thinking of sponsoring\transferring someone.

Although you have a lot of skills, they are very generic. Also with that many skills, it would scare me that you were not a master of any of them. It would be better to have fewer but far more specialised skills. This way you are more likely to be doing something that they cannot find someone else to do. A web developer is 2 a penny, finding someone who specialises in computational linguistics for example is much more difficult.

The immigration thing is just my opinion, I am no specialist, just happen to be going through a company transfer myself.
The IT\Computing thing I am certain of, with a fair bit of industry experience, and currently working for a pretty big player in the field (Think 3 letter initials).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

"My age is 23. I'm a fast learner, but still very patient and open minded. If there is anything I can do to get in the U.S. before I get 12 years or praxis, I would like to know about it. Thank you for all your suggestions. "

"I wrote I'm with 5 years of professional experience, but I didn't start my career with a blank account. In addition to the above mentioned 5 years, I have over 10 years of freelancing. "

@@@I may be missing something but age and work experience as posted looks unusual to me.

"I've never had a single issue getting a good job."
@@@The key is "had". 2010 in US is not the equivalent to 2008.

"The only issue here is the bureaucratic restriction of the U.S. Work Permit."
@@@Bureaucratic or not - without standards there would be no control over who enters the US on a permanent basis.

"Small businesses are not as affected by the crisis as their larger rivals. While mid-size to large companies are doing lay offs, small businesses are rapidly expanding on their account. At least that's what I see in here."
@@@What sources are you basing this statement on? Not to mention that a small company is very unlikely to sponsor a visa considering the amount of time/expenses/compliance.


----------

